
Superfish's webpage is now dead - juandazapata
http://www.home.superfish.com/
======
deeviant
Just give them a week or two to rename their company and start peddling their
malware-addled spyware/adware again.

------
0942v8653
Here's what it looked like:
[https://archive.today/d7yxb/image](https://archive.today/d7yxb/image)

------
jackmaney
Heh. The proxy at work blocks superfish.com as "Potentially Unwanted
Software".

~~~
rudolf0
Same here. Blue Coat proxy? :)

~~~
jackmaney
Possibly. I'm not in the IT department, so I'm not sure. If the proxy is Blue
Coat, the error page shows no such indication.

------
jmkni
And stay out!

